# py-chardet fails to compile



## dougs (Jun 4, 2021)

This morning I had the following ports to update on a FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 machine.


```
[root@artemis 02.Jun 8:47am /]# pkg version -vL=
cmake-3.20.2                       <   needs updating (port has 3.20.3)
libdrm-2.4.105,1                   <   needs updating (port has 2.4.106,1)
postgresql12-server-12.7           <   needs updating (port has 12.7_1)
py38-chardet-3.0.4_3,1             <   needs updating (port has 4.0.0,1)
py38-pystemmer-2.0.0.1             <   needs updating (port has 2.0.1)
py38-setuptools-44.0.0_1           <   needs updating (port has 57.0.0)
wayland-1.19.0                     <   needs updating (port has 1.19.0_1)
[root@artemis 04.Jun 7:12am /#
```

I proceeded to run `portmaster- aD` and ran into this:


```
===>>> All >> py38-chardet-3.0.4_3,1 (3/7)

===>  Cleaning for py38-chardet-4.0.0,1
===>  License LGPL21 accepted by the user
===>   py38-chardet-4.0.0,1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by py38-chardet-4.0.0,1 for building
===>  Extracting for py38-chardet-4.0.0,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for chardet-4.0.0.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for py38-chardet-4.0.0,1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for py38-chardet-4.0.0,1 from /usr/ports/textproc/py-chardet/files
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to test.py.rej
===>  FAILED Applying FreeBSD patch-test.py
===> FAILED to apply cleanly FreeBSD patch(es)  patch-test.py
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/py-chardet

===>>> make build failed for textproc/py-chardet@py38
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for textproc/py-chardet@py38 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> The following actions were performed:
        Upgrade of libdrm-2.4.105,1 to libdrm-2.4.106,1
        Upgrade of py38-setuptools-44.0.0_1 to py38-setuptools-57.0.0


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> textproc/py-chardet@py38 textproc/py-pystemmer@py38 graphics/wayland devel/cmake databases/postgresql12-server

This command has been saved to ~/portmasterfail.txt
```

I have moved the distfile out of /usr/ports/distfiles and reran `make reinstall clean` to no avail. I have rebuilt devel/py-test, devel/py-test-runner and devel/py-hypothesis. Still, I am unable to install textproc/py-chardet without running into the same error. The same port upgrades successfully on all of my other servers.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2021)

dougs said:


> ```
> ===> Applying FreeBSD patches for py38-chardet-4.0.0,1 from /usr/ports/textproc/py-chardet/files Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
> 1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to test.py.rej
> ```



There shouldn't be a files/ directory in that port.


```
diff --git a/textproc/py-chardet/files/patch-test.py b/textproc/py-chardet/files/patch-test.py
deleted file mode 100644
```





__





						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## dougs (Jun 4, 2021)

Duh, you would think running `make deinstall clean` or `make clean` would remove the files/ directory!

Removing that directory did the trick. Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2021)

dougs said:


> Duh, you would think running `make deinstall clean` or `make clean` would remove the files/ directory!


No, it's part of the port. Not part of the work/ directory. You have issues with updating your ports tree, that should have removed the directory.


----------

